# Help! My Mama is torturing me!!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in weight loss boot camp and it is no fun. :foxes15: I don't like to be weighed. (When I am not trying to get a pic for my friends she will sit in the cup and my hand does not affect scales).








Today is my third day to do lots of walking and running outside. I'm not used to being a dog--it sure is hot (but it is kinda fun!!) 








My Nupro came today! I sure hope it hides the taste of this food I don't like-bluck!-








**If Chihuahuaslovesme reads this Mama has a question. I am feeding Acana 1/8 cup 2x a day and that is about 30 kibbles. Lulu is a little over 6 lbs. You showed a pic in another thread of what you are feeding your 6 and 8lb dogs and it was 16 kibbles of Acana. Do you think I'm feeding too much?


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww  so cute


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Was that an older thread? (Chihuahuasloveme) I'm pretty sure Sherri feeds raw now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Was that an older thread? (Chihuahuasloveme) I'm pretty sure Sherri feeds raw now.


She posted it on a thread that asked a question to Acana feeders on 6/20/12. She may feed that in addition to raw-I don't know.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck! Are you seeing any success yet?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

No, but I really don't expect to see anything for at least 2-3 weeks. I will be disappointed if she hasn't lost any weight after that amount of time.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck, Lulu! Mama just wants to do what's best for her precious baby girl!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Hang in there Lulu, it will get easier!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

When I got Sassy she weighed over nine pounds...she's down to a little under six pounds. All I did was feed her the amount she needed to be this weight and she lost the weight. Her exercise increased naturally with the weight loss...she was feeling better and it showed.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jessica, how much time did it take and what food was she on? I think Lulu needs to lose a pound. That would make me happy.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She does NOT look happy about being weighed lol!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> She does NOT look happy about being weighed lol!


Trust me, she was NOT. When I weighed her earlier to actually weigh her she did GREAT. She sat completely by herself in the bowl. I know you can't tell by the photo but she actually fits completely in a sitting position in the bowl without me touching her. I just barely put my hand on her for comfort, but it doesn't affect the scales. That time though when I was trying to get her to sit there while I backed up far enough to take the pic she wobbled and the bowl fell over and clacked on the floor and scared her to death!lol That was her scared face after all that happened.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol! Awe poor thing lol!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> She posted it on a thread that asked a question to Acana feeders on 6/20/12. She may feed that in addition to raw-I don't know.


Oh ok! then maybe she quit the raw.. :lol:
I don't get a ton of time to read everything here lately


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Lulu you can do it, it might take a bit but you'll lose it before you know it.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Rico weighs 6 pounds also, and I am feeding him the acana chicken and burbank potato...an 1/8 cup 2x a day (that is 40 total pieces a day)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can't really go by the same amount everyone is feeding! Just like people all dogs are different! Some require more food, some less. You have to judge by your chi how much she needs. If she's gobbling it up like she's starving, you might be able to supplement her diet with a few green beans, carrots, etc. I'd let her run around, play & walk in the morning or late afternoon when it's cooler. She's looking good to me!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> You can't really go by the same amount everyone is feeding! Just like people all dogs are different! Some require more food, some less. You have to judge by your chi how much she needs. If she's gobbling it up like she's starving, you might be able to supplement her diet with a few green beans, carrots, etc. I'd let her run around, play & walk in the morning or late afternoon when it's cooler. She's looking good to me!


Thank you, Lisa, that really helps alot. I am going to do just that for a couple of weeks and see how she does. And thank you for saying you think she looks OK. I don't think she is too bad. I only think she needs to lose 1 lb. and I am only doing it because she tends to wheeze sometimes. In my mind that may be caused by carrying a little too much weight. The first time I took her outside she wheezed really bad, but she's not doing that now.


----------

